# Is my budgie infected with a fungus?



## Mehnaz (8 mo ago)

Hey, I'm a first time bird owner so im new to this. Here is a picture of my baby. I was told its a female of 3 months. A week after getting her home, her beak is this way since more than a month now. Is it fatal? Otherwise, she seems healthy, eating and drinking. Kindly help me out. Cheers!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

You're in the Emirates, please take her to a vet. There are many good avian specialist vets. I don't know what is wrong with her, but there seems to be something wrong with her. Her cere / nostril looks like it has been damaged?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with the previous post, you definitely need to have the bird seen by an avian vet, if her cere was not like this when you got her the condition is progressing and will most likely get worse. Do you have any other birds or pets in the house?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Your budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian right away!

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*

*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

You have been given great advice above and I agree completely. Any disease or infection can cause severe illness or death in such a fragile bird, and since we are responsible for their well being, it's important to take them into an avian vet at the first sign of illness or any issue so that they have the best chance at healing.

Your little girl obviously has a beak malformation or deformity which may have been caused by either injury, a severe mite infestation, or various other factors. Please take her into the vet as as soon as you can!

Additionally, it's great to have you on the forums. If you haven't already, be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", most of which have been provided above, to ensure you're up to date on everything!

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Please keep us updated on how your budgie is doing soon 

Best wishes!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I wish people would post updates, it's depressing.


----------

